# Indoor Gun / Shooting Range Occupancy



## sooneraia (May 22, 2013)

Just trying to get a handle on this type of use, seeing different opinions.  I am looking at a 12,000 sf facility, 6,000 sf up and 6,000 sf down (lower or basement level).  Upper level to contain retail gun sales, meeting rooms, mechanical, toilets, etc.  Lower level to contain (10) lanes of indoor shooting.  Accessibility, yes we will use an elevator, but as an overall occupancy type for this facility, I was curious as to what everyone thought.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## sooneraia (May 22, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone sees this as an A3 (A-3 Assembly uses intended for worship, *recreation or amusement* and other assembly uses not classified elsewhere in Group A)?


----------



## cda (May 22, 2013)

Would not consider it an A

Probably default to "B" from "A-3" because basement is not over 50 o/l


----------



## north star (May 22, 2013)

*: - : - :*

Sounds like a multi-occupancy group structure......Sales Area = "M",

...depending upon the actual size of the Meetings Rooms, possibly

an "A-3", maybe a "B" if the Occ. loading is less than 50 persons,

...downstairs, agree with **cda**, most likely a "B" [ see Section

304.1, `06 IBC  - *"Training & skill development...  "*  ].

*: - : - :*


----------



## cda (May 22, 2013)

Use the bowling alley rule


----------



## north star (May 22, 2013)

*: - : - :*

What section in the IBC lists the "bowling alley rule" ?

*: - : - :*


----------



## fatboy (May 22, 2013)

Table 1004.1.2, see "Bowling Centers"


----------



## cda (May 22, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> *: - : - :*What section in the IBC lists the "bowling alley rule" ?
> 
> *: - : - :*


Under bubba section chapter 36


----------



## Frank (May 23, 2013)

Ours was a mixed use A-2 snackbar A-3 multilane ranges and meeting/training rooms some over 50, M for retail, and B for the offices and tactical shooting areas.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 23, 2013)

> 1004.1.1 Areas without fixed seating.The number of occupants shall be computed at the rate of one occupant per unit of area as prescribed in Table 1004.1.1. For areas without fixed seating, the occupant load shall not be less than that number determined by dividing the floor area under consideration by the occupant per unit of area factor assigned to the occupancy as set forth in Table 1004.1.1. Where an intended use is not listed in Table 1004.1.1, the building official shall establish a use based on a listed use that most nearly resembles the intended use.
> 
> *Exception: Where approved by the building official , the actual number of occupants for whom each occupied space, floor or building is designed, although less than those determined by calculation, shall be permitted to be used in the determination of the design occupant load *.


  I agree with Frank about calling the multilane ranges an A-3 but I would use the exception and calculate the OL at 2 or 3 per station and if it is less than 50 it is a "B". Most ranges are pretty strict about the number of people allowed into the firing range area


----------

